# Roku Private Channel Code List



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Roku Private Channel Code List*

*Here's Another One*

For Roku owners (and soon-to-be owners :lol: ).


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

And another list http://www.roku-channels.com/


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Athlon646464 said:


> *Roku Private Channel Code List*
> 
> *Here's Another One*
> 
> For Roku owners (and soon-to-be owners :lol: ).


I like the star ratings on the second list.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarpoonIPA said:


> And another list http://www.roku-channels.com/


A lot of info on that list. Would look better if they added color.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> A lot of info on that list. Would look better if they added color.


Agreed, and some of the codes are missing


----------



## Cyberdave (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow this is awesome thanks!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

> A lot of info on that list. Would look better if they added color.


True. But, many of the codes do not work.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Updated lists can be found here

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Roku/comments/1v7u4a


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great information. Thanks guys.


----------

